# Slide Out Hop



## Currey (Apr 27, 2016)

When in my 2015 312bh this evening, I put the main room slide out and it went out smoothly. When I retracted it, it kind of pulsed or hopped when coming in. Never done this before. Almost seems like something needs lubricated - bit not sure where. It's sitting level without the stabilizer jacks down. Anyone had this happen? Anyone know where I can lubricate the slide?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Being a 2015 model year, your Outback has the BAL accu-slide, cable operated. I checked the service manual and it didn't specifically mention your issue. Try the following though:

-Check the roof for debris.

-Make sure there are no obstructions on the floor like a rug, raised floor register or screw.

-Make sure you don't have too much weight on the slide, such as cases of water or beverages in the dinette storage compartments.

-Check the pulleys at all four corners and make sure a cable has jumped off it's pulley. A grinding noise would likely be noticed if this were the case.

-Lubricate the pulleys at all four corners.

Do you hear any unusual noises during operation? Grinding, squeaking, motor laboring more then normal?

Todd


----------



## Currey (Apr 27, 2016)

Todd&Regan said:


> Being a 2015 model year, your Outback has the BAL accu-slide, cable operated. I checked the service manual and it didn't specifically mention your issue. Try the following though:
> 
> -Check the roof for debris.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

We had and still have this problem with out 2015 316RL. we took it to camping world and they supposedly adjusted the cables. It was ok for a while but now it does it again. On ours, there are adjustment instructions at the top-center of the slides. I assume its an adjustment issue but I haven't personally tried to adjust them.

I don't know that lubrication would help, it seems like the cables "slip" which is why it "hops/skips/shudders" or whatever we call it. If the slide slowed down and seemed to bind I would think lubrication would help but thats not the symptom that I'm seeing with mine or how described here. If you find a solution please post it up!


----------

